# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  توثيق الزعيم (6) المريخ فى التسعينات صور وانجازات

## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1991 م
وقوف من اليمين : حاتم محمد أحمد , حمد الجريف , كمال شناق , سكسك , كمال عبد الغني , سانتو رفاعة , حامد بريمة .
جلوس من اليمين : باكمبا , عبد السلام حميدة , عبد العظيم قاقارين , إدريس الجريف , أبراهومة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المريخ في العام 1992 م
وقوف من اليمين : طارق أبو القاسم , وهبة , نميري أحمد سعيد , عبد الرحمن لاميدو , حاتم محمد أحمد , محمد خليفة .
جلوس من اليمين : أدريس الجريف , زيكو , خالد أحمد المصطفى , عبد العظيم قاقارين , أبراهومة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المريخ في العام 1992 م
وقوف من اليمين : عادل ادم , باكمبا , عبد السلام , محمد خليفة , حاتم محمد أحمد , زيكو , حامد بريمة .
جلوس من اليمين : جعفر محمد عباس , خالد أحمد المصطفى , إدريس الجريف , نميري أحمد سعيد , أبراهومة 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الاول وقوفآ حاتم محمد أحمد - وجدى دفع الله - خالد برشم - الحارس البورندى باريزى - فاروق جبره- ميرغنى كنيد
الجلوس هيثم الرشيد - أبوحشيش-مجمد موسى - و المحترفين من بورندى (.......
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

لواقفون من اليمين :الحارس باريزى-الزين أدم-الضو-هيثم شوشه-صبرى مكين-عبدالمجيد جعفر-جندى نميرى-الزنزون-كابايا-محمد رابح
الجالسون من اليمين:ابراهومة-عثمان زكى- عبد الاله بشرى-محمد موسى-حاتم محمد أحمد-فاروق جبرة-خالد أحمد المصطفى
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
مريخ اواخر التسعينات وبداية الالفيه الجديده:وقوف من اليمين : فيصل العجب , ميرغني علي كنيد , المرحوم معتز الدقي , سعيد الزنزوني , جندي نميري , الضو قدم الخير .
جلوس من اليمين : فاروق جبرة , عمار مكي , محمد موسى , وجدي دفع الله , خالد أحمد المصطفى .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*انجازات الزعيم فى التسعينات(1)
كاس دوره الشارقه

نالها عام 1999
* المناسبة:- دورة الشارقة الدولية
* المكان:- مدينة الشارقة دولة الامارت العربية المتحدة
* التاريخ:- 16 يناير 1999مأقيمت دورة الشارقة الدولية الرمضانية بمشاركة أربع فرق وهي المريخ السوداني ، فريق الشارقة الإماراتي ، فريق الصفا اللبناني و الفريق الأولمبي الإماراتي ... و احرز المريخ كأس البطولة بعد فوز كبير على الشارقة بأربع أهداف مقابل هدف واحد في المباراة النهائية ... قاد المريخ في تلك المباراة عبد العظيم أدم و كان أحد نجوم اللقاء ... و قد قام الشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن سلطان القاسمي حاكم الشارقة بتقليد أعضاء فريق المريخ الميداليات الذهبية ... بينما حصل فريق الشارقة على الميداليات الفضية ، و كان المركز الثالث من نصيب فريق الصفا اللبناني.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*انجازات الزعيم فى التسعينات(2)
 كاس الليله الواحده نالها عام 1999
* المناسبة:- مهرجان اعتزال نجم الوصل فهد عبد الرحمن.
* المكان:- مدينة دبي دولة الامارت العربية المتحدة.
* التاريخ:- الجمعة 30 أبريل 1999م.فاز المريخ بكأس الوصل بعد فوزه في المباراة التي جمعته بفريق الوصل المطعم بنجوم الامارات والخليج والعرب ... واستطاع المريخ الفوز على الوصل بهدفين دون مقابل سجلهما على مدار الشوطين اسامة مصطفى وفيصل العجب.... وقد شارك الى جانب الوصل في هذه التظاهرة المهرجانية الهويدي من الكويت وهاني الضابط من عمان وخميس عيد من البحرين ورشيد بن محمود ومبارك مصطفى من قطر وعبدالرحمن ابراهيم لاعب الشعب وصالح اسماعيل لاعب بني ياس وحسن سعيد لاعب كلباء.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*انجازات الزعيم فى التسعينات(3)
المناسبة:- كأس سيكافا 1994
* المكـان:- الخرطوم
* التاريخ:- 1994م 
غاب المريخ عن المشاركة في بطولات سيكافا في اعوام 89، 91، 92، 93 ليعود ويشارك من جديد في البطولة التى اقيمت بالخرطوم عام 1994 والتى واكبتها احداث مثيرة في لقاء المريخ وسيمبا في الدور الأول تبعها شغب جماهيرى وتقرر اعادة المباراة لعدم وجود نص في لائحة المنافسة يدين الجماهير الا ان فريق سيمبا انسحب وكان يفترض ان يواجه المريخ نده الهلال المتأهل من مجموعة بورتسودان ولكن الهلال رفض اللعب واعتبر منسحباً ليستبدل بفريق شنقانى الزنزبارى والذى فاز عليه المريخ في نصف النهائي بهدف .. وفي المباراة النهائية فاز المريخ على الاكسبريس اليوغندى بهدفين لهدف ليحرز البطولة للمرة الثانية في تاريخه 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*انجازات الزعيم فى التسعينات(4)نالها عام 1993
* المناسبة:- إحتفالات ثورة الإنقاذ 
* المكان:- الخرطوم
* التاريخ:- 1993مفي إحتفالات ثورة الإنقاذ عام 1993 أقيمت الدورة الدولية بمشاركة فرق المريخ والهلال ومنتخب أثيوبيا الأول وفريق التحرير الإرتري .. افتتحت دورة الصداقة عصراً بلقاء الهلال ومنتخب إثيوبيا الذي فاز على الهلال بهدفين نظيفين.. واعقبتها في المساء مباراة المريخ والتحرير الإريتري التي كسبها المريخ 4/1 أحرز للمريخ عبدالعظيم قاقارين (هدفين) وهدف لكل من نميري أحمد سعيد وجعفر محمد عباس وأحرز للتحرير يوهانس زمكائيل. 
في الجولة الثانية أقيمت المباراة الثالثة بين المريخ ومنتخب إثيوبيا وانتهت بالتعادل السلبي واعقبتها مباراة الهلال والتحرير الإريتري وانتهت بالتعادل 1/1 أحرز للهلال عبده أبوسعد وللتحرير يوهانس زمكائيل.. وطرد الحكم مدافع الهلال عاكف عطا. 
في الجولة الثالثة التقى منتخب اثيوبيا والتحرير الإريتري وسط حضور كبير للجاليتين الإثيوبية والإريترية وتقدم منتخب إثيوبيا بهدف وأدرك يوهانس التعادل للإريتري وتم طرد لاعب من التحرير وعندها انسحب فريق التحرير من الملعب فإعتبر مهزوماً صفر/2.
واختتمت الدورة بلقاء القمة بين المريخ والهلال وشارك فيه مدافع الهلال المطرود عاكف عطا رغم تحذيرات اللجنة المنظمة وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي واعتبرت اللجنة المنظمة الهلال مهزوماً صفر/2 بعد أن رفع المريخ شكوى قبل بداية اللعب وبالتالي فاز المريخ بالبطولة برصيد 7 نقاط وبفارق الأهداف من منتخب إثيوبيا الذي نال 7 نقاط أيضاً بينما نال كل من الهلال وفريق التحرير الإريتري نقطة واحدة





*

----------


## على الصغير

*انجازات الزعيم فى التسعينات(5)
مبارتى السبتين بين الهلال واالمريخ(اسبوع واحد)
مباراتى السبتين الاولى كانت فى ختام دورى الدرجه الاولى ودخلها بفرصتين والثانيه فى نهائى كاس السودان وتسبب الهدف فى شطب اللاعب عبد الاله حربى مدافع الهلال لان الكره مرت منه قبل ان تصل الى نميرى احمد سعيد الذى بدوره مررها الى بريش . كما شهدت هذه المباراة وفاة احد مشجعى الهلال.

الاولى كانت يوم السبت 2/11/1996م وانتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف 
احرزه ابراهومه 
الثانيه كانت يوم السبت 9/11/1996م وانتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف احرزه اسامه بريش

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديك العافية الرائع علي الصغير على التوثيق لمسيرة الزعيم
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

بروفايل .. ابراهومة
من مواليد ديسمبر: 1970 
التأهيل الاكاديمي : شهادة سودانية 
البدايه مع كرة القدم : في فريق التاكا برابطة الكلاكلة القبة 
تاريخ الانضمام لاشبال المريخ : .. مارس 1987 
تاريخ التصعيد للفريق الاول : نوفمبر 1990 
عدد المباريات الدولية : 95 
عدد الاهداف مع المنتخب: 25 
عدد الاهداف مع المريخ : 210 
منح شهادة من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم كافضل النجوم الذين شاركوا في كأس العالم للناشئين بايطاليا 1990 
تاريخ الاعتزال : 2003 
الوجهة بعد الاعتزال :
التدريب والتعليق
الموهبة تفرض اليافع على التشكيلة 
لم يكن ابراهومة من ذوي العضلات المفتولة ، كما ذكر الاستاذ الاعلامي ابوعاقلة اماسا في كتابه عن جوهرتنا الرياضية ( ابراهومة ) ولم يكن من اولئك الذين يحتملون اللعب تحت الضغوط التي تولدها الالعاب العنيفة اثناء اللعب نسبة لضعف بنيانه الجسمي ، وصغر سنه قياسا بالنجوم الكبار في تلك الحقبة المهمة من تاريخ الكرة السودانية، ويكفي ان من ابرز نجوم وسط الهلال في تلك الفترة منقستو .. وعبدالمعز جبارة (صبحي) ،ومن ثم انضم الى هذه الكوكبة حداثه مع زميل ابراهومة في المنتخب الوطني للناشئين عاكف عطا والذي سار في الفريق المنافس بنفس الخطوات التي سار بها ابراهومة مع برشم عبد الرحيم وغيرهم من النجوم الذين كانوا يقارعون حمد الجريف وجمال ابوعنجة والمرحوم سامي عز الدين وبدر الدين بخيت من الجيل الذي تسلم منه ابراهومة ورفاقه راية المريخ .. ورغم الفوارق في البنيات العضلية الا أن موهبة هذا اللاعب كانت تفرض نفسها يوما بعد يوم وتؤكد دائما أن الرهيف يمكن ان يكون حريفا والقيادة في كرة القدم غير مربوطة على الدوام بكبر العضلات والطول الفارع وانما هي موهبة تقارع في خضم كل تلك المعطيات ، ولهذا فرض ابراهومة نفسه نجما شابا قادما بقوه في النصف الاول من التسعينات من القرن الماضي.
فنيلة سامي عزالدين 
لن تنسى جماهير كرة القدم السودانية الراحل سامي عزالدين الذي قاد المريخ والمنتخب لسنوات والذي قام بمنح فانلته للنجم الصاعد ابراهومة ليكون خليفة له وصانعا لالعاب الفريق وحارسا لمكاسبه ، وقد كان ، تسلم الراية وسار على هدي السابقين من اجيال المريخ 
بصمة راقية كأمهر صانع العاب في الساحة. 
بعد ان ارتدي فنلة قائد المريخ السابق سامي عزالدين سار ابراهومة في ذات الطريق ويمجد نفسه كما فعل سلفه فتألق كصانع العاب لا يشق له غبار وامتدت مشاركاته مع المنتخبات من الناشئين بايطاليا الى منتخب الشباب الذي خسر أمام مصر وخرج من تصفيات كأس العالم ومن ثم المنتخب الاولمبي ليكمل فرصة التدرج المنطقي في المنتخبات السنية قبل أن يرتقي للمنتخب الاول .. وعبر تلك المسيرة وضع اللاعب بصمته الراقية كصانع العاب احتل الافضلية في الساحة .. وباتت اللمسة السحرية من قدمه لا تعني الا الخطورة على مرمى الخصم مالم تكن هدفا مؤكدا. ميزات داخل وخارج الملعب 
تميز ابراهومة عن بقية زملائه اللاعبين من ابناء جيله ومن سبقه ولحق به بالفريق والفرق الاخرى بانه شخصية محبوبة .. في الملعب وخارجه ، له علاقات متعددة في النطاق الاجتماعي الكبير وكان في مباريات القمة مادة دسمة للدعابة من جمهور الهلال ويبادلها بالاشارات والتحية بروح رياضية مميزة. أمنية لم يدركها ابراهومة 
اختبارات فنية أجراها لاعبنا الدولي المعتزل في منتصف العام 1993 بنادي فينورد الهولندي لم تكلل بانضمامه للفريق كاول محاولة للاحتراف بالنادي الذي كان بطلا للدوري الهولندي آنذاك فعاد الى السودان وهو مزود بمجموعة من التحديات كانت الدافع الاول له لكي يحقق عددا من النجاحات مع ناديه ومع المنتخب كصانع العاب فذ وقائد لا يشق له غبار. ..!
القيادة ابرز صفاته
اذا كانت القيادة ترتبط بشكل مباشر بمواصفات محددة وصفات الشخص المرشح لها فان اسلوب ابراهومة المشبع بالروح والغيرة والعقل المتفتح كان يؤهله لارتداء شارة الكابتنية وقيادة الفريق في ظرف صعب كان المريخ فيه يعاني من التكتلات وعدم الثبات في الاداء وترجيح الكفة تماما. فارتدى الشارة وتولى قيادة اللعب داخل الملعب بشكل اعطى عنه انطباعا قويا بانه القائد الملهم مع اركان حربه الذي نازعه النجومية وشاركه كل الصفات الطبية (خالد احمد المصطفى) فكانت فترتها انعكاسا للتضامن المطلوب في الاسرة المريخية عندما يصران على اعتلاء المنصات معا . 
النجاحات ترحل معه لعالم التدريب 
بعد اعتزال نجمنا المحبوب وهو في قمة مجده وعطائه اتجه لعالم التدريب حيث انتقل معه النجاح والتألق ولايزال نجمنا يصول ويجول في عالم المستديرة ناثرا عبقه الفني وتألقه في الملاعب.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الابنوسي ادوارد جلدو

مدرسة اشبال المريخ كانت البداية للابنوسي ادوارد جلدو فضة عبر مسيرته الرياضية ولموهبته التي لاتخطئها عين كان من الطبيعي ان يشمله قرار التصعيد للفريق الأول وتم ذلك في عهد المدرب الالماني (هورست) والذي كان يشركه في خانة المهاجم الساقط والتي من خلالها كانت تظهر الامكانيات الفنية الكبيرة لادوارد ولمستواه العالي فرض اداورد جلدو وجوده في تشكيلة المريخ الاساسية رغم صغر سنه وحداثة تجربته وكان يشكل ادوارد جلدو ثنائية رهيبة مع رفيقه إبراهيم حسين (ابراهومة).

لاحقا تم توظيف ادوارد جلدو في خانة الارتكاز بعد أن فقد المريخ نجميه حمد الجريف لشطبه ووهبة لهجرته لكندا ولحوجة المريخ كان يشارك ادوارد في هذه الخانة والتي كانت تحد كثيرا من امكانياته.

عندما اكمل ادوارد جلدو فترة قيده وطلب منه اعادة تسجيله رفض ادوارد التوقيع لانه لم يجد التقييم المالي المناسب من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ وعلى اثر ذلك قام بالتوقيع للند الهلال بعد أن فاوضه وقيمه التقييم المستحق.

لعب ادوارد للهلال عدة مواسم رائعة وشارك في تحقيق العديد من البطولات مع زملائه وبعد أن تم شطبه اتجه شرقا ولعب موسما واحدا لفريق التاكا الكسلاوي والذي كان يلعب آنذاك ضمن مصاف فرق الممتاز.

ادوارد جلدو لاعب فنان .. رشيق .. خلوق .. كان يمتلك كنترول عالي وقدرة على التخلص من الخصم بمراوغاته المجدية وبحركة دائبة لاتهدأ طوال المباراة وهو امتداد للعمالقة بشارة عبد النصيف وسامي عز الدين وعادل امين.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الحريف الرهيف جندي نميري

بدأ جندي نميري كربوس حياته الرياضية برابطة المسالمة بأم درمان ثم انتقل لأشبال المريخ حيث تشرب ورضع من ثدي مدرسة أشبال المريخ واشتد عوده واختير مع خمسة من زملائه للمشاركة مع الفريق الأول ولموهبته الفذة لعب أساسي في تشكيلة المريخ لمدة ثلاثة أعوام وهو مسجل بفريق الأشبال رغم أن المريخ كان يعج بكوكبة من النجوم في تلك الفترة أمثال أبراهومة وخالد احمد المصطفى وأمير كاريكا ومحمد موسى .... ألخ.

أول مباراة لجندي مع المريخ كانت أمام الهلال وهي مباراة السبتين الأولى والتي انتهت بهدف أبراهومة حيث شارك في خانة الظهير الأيسر وتلك المباراة كانت خير انطلاقة له حيث وجد الثناء والتقدير من جمهور المريخ من واقع ماقدمه من اداء متميز وصعد للفريق الأول في نوفمبر 1998 م.

في العام 2000 قام المريخ بتسجيل الظهير المتخصص ميرغني علي كنيد وتم توظيف جندي نميري في خانة الارتكاز وفي تلك الخانة قدم جندي نميري أفضل مستوياته مع المريخ. وكان النجم الأول في الفريق وفي تلك الفترة تحديدا حاز المريخ على بطولة الدوري الممتاز لمدة ثلاثة مواسم متتالية.

اختير جندي نميري لكل الفرق القومية (ناشئين, شباب, فريق أول ) وهو أول سوداني يتم اختيار للفريق القومي وهو لازال مسجلا بكشوفات فريق الأشبال .. أروع أهدافه التي شاهدتها له كان في حارس مرمى الهلال (المعز محجوب) بعد أن تلقى كرة معكوسة من ضربة ركنية بواسطة بدر الدين قلق إنقض عليها بضربة رأسية جميلة.

في العام 2007 م شطب جندي نميري من كشوفات المريخ بعد أدى الضريبة على أحسن مايكون عبر مسيرته العامرة مع المريخ.

جندي نميري لاعب حريف .. رشيق .. فنان .. مهاري بدرجة عالية .. جوكر .. مخلص .. خلوق .. استمتعنا كثيرا بادائه في الملعب .. يعمل حاليا جندي نميري ضمن الطاقم الفني لأشبال نادي المريخ.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

ايمن الكاس 

الضو قدم الخير بشعار الفريق القومى 






*

----------


## على الصغير

*

جندي نميري وفاروق جبرة
(مباراة ودية خلال معسكر اعدادي للمريخ في الامارات )



*

----------


## على الصغير

*

جمال الثعلب كابتنا للفريق القومى يقدم اللاعبين من اليمين خالد أحمد المصطفى و نميرى أحمد سعيد البعدو أسعد التوم لاعب المريخ السابق
*

----------


## على الصغير

*لقاءات القمة خلال عقد التسعينات
1. الهلال 1 \ صفر كندوره دورى الخرطوم
2. تعادل 1 \ 1 مبارك سليمان(فى مرماه) الريح كاريكا درع الانقاذ1
3. تعادل 1 \ 1 زيكو \ الريح كاريكا دورى الخرطوم1
4. المريخ 1 \ صفر مرتضى قله دورى الخرطوم2
5. تعادل صفر \ صفر _ دورى السودان
6. الهلال 2 \ 1 عصام غانا والريح كاريكا \ سانتو رفاعه درع الانقاذ2
7. المريخ 2 \ صفر زيكو_سكسك دورى الخرطوم1
8. المريخ 1 \ صفر عبد السلام حميده كاس السودان
9. المريخ 1 \ صفر زيكو دورى الخرطوم2
10. تعادل صفر \ صفر _ درع الانقاذ3
11. تعادل 1 \ 1 كمال عبد الغنى\صبرى الحاج دوره الدعم الثلاثيه
12. تعادل صفر \ صفر _ دورى الخرطوم1
13. الهلال 2 \ 1 مصطفى اقجى _صبرى الحاج\ عبد العظيم قاقرين دورى الخرطوم2
14. المريخ 1 \ صفر حمد الجريف دورى السودان
15. تعادل صفر \ صفر _ درع الانقاذ4(اعتبر الهلال مهزوما)
16. المريخ 3 \ 1 جعفر_خالداحمد_حمدالجريف\ ادريس(فى مرماه) كاس السودان
17. _ _ _ رفض الهلال اللعب فى سيكافا
18. تعادل صفر\صفر _ دورى الخرطوم1
19 تعادل 1 \ 1 زيكو \ صبرى الحاج دورى الخرطوم2
20. تعادل صفر\صفر _ درع الانقاذ5
21. الهلال 1 \ صفر صبرى الحاج دورى السودان
22. المريخ 1 \ صفر زيكو كاس السودان
23. المريخ 1 \ صفر زيكو دورى الخرطوم1
24. الهلال 2 \ 1 كاريكا_زاهر\محجوب كافى دورى دعم الطلاب
25. تعادل صفر\صفر _ دورى الخرطوم2
265. تعادل صفر\صفر _ درع الانقاذ6
27. تعادل صفر\صفر _ دورى الخرطوم1
28. الهلال 4 \ 1 سانتو-انس-زاهر-ابوشامه \ زيكو الدورى الممتاز1
29. الهلال 2 \ صفر والى الدين -زاهرمركز دوره الدعم بقطر
30. الهلال 2 \ صفر والى الدين -زاهرمركز درع الانقاذ7
31. المريخ 1 \ صفر ابراهيم حسين دورى الخرطوم2
32. المريخ 1 \ صفر اسامه بريش كاس السودان
33. الهلال 1 \ صفر باكمبا دوره المجهود الحربى
34. تعادل صفر\ صفر _ دورى الخرطوم1
35. الهلال 1 \ صفر زاهر الدورى الممتاز1
36. تعادل 1 \ 1 قدوره \ زاهر درع الانقاذ8
37. _ _ _ انسحب الهلال من دورى الخرطوم
38. المريخ 1 \ صفر نميرى احمد سعيد الدورى الممتاز2
39. تعادل صفر\صفر _ كاس الوالى(ك. مريخ)
40. الهلال 1 \ صفر باكمبا الدورى الممتاز1
41. الهلال 1 \ صفر حضره درع الانقاذ9
42. الهلال 1 \ صفر صلاح الضى الدورى الممتاز2
43. تعادل صفر\صفر _ كاس السودان(ك.الهلال بالترجيحيه)
44. الهلال 2 \ صفر حنضليه_صلاح الضى دوره كاس النخبه
45. الهلال 2 \ 1 عمر بخيت2 \حاتم محمداحمد الدورى الممتاز
46 . تعادل 1 \ 1 عثمان زكى \ ياسر رحمه درع الانقاذ10

*

----------


## على الصغير

*عقد زيكو
خلال عقد التسعينات لعب الفريقان 45 مباراة وهناك ثلاث مباريات لم تلعب 
 كسب الهلال 16 مباراة 
 كسب المريخ 14مباراة 
- 16من المباريات التعادلية كسب الهلال واحدة بالترجيحية 
- انسحب الهلال من 3 مباريات
- سجل المريخ 25 هدفاً 
- سجل الهلال 34 هدفاً 
هداف عقد التسعينات هو مهاجم المريخ زيكو وسجل 7 اهداف يليه مهاجم الهلال زاهر مركز واحرز 6 اهداف 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*التسعينيات 1990 الي 1999
( لاول مره تفوق هلالي)
المريخ 14 مقابل 16 للهلال و 16 تعادل
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فى عقد التسعينات حتى منتصفه حيث كرر المريخ فوزه بسيكافا وثناه بكأس عروس الخليج و أبلى بلاءاً حسناً ثم كانت كبوة عام الرمادة حيث تعرض الفريق لهزة عابرة خرج منها أقوى مما كان وبدأ مشوار الدوري الممتاز معتمداً على الله ثم على أشباله بقيادة ابراهومة و خالد وحاتم وجندى وبقية الكوكبة النيرة ليفوزوا بالممتاز ثلاث مرات على التوالى و يمتلكوه للأبد مثل ما فعل من كانوا قبلهم .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*رؤوس المريـخ الذهبيـة تهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
زيكـو وسكسـك يحـرزان الأهـداف
المريـخ يرتـاح فـي صتدارة الـدوري
دون هـزيمـة وينتـزع الكـأس بحـدارة


* التاريخ : الجمعة 13 سبتمبر 1991
* لمناسبة : الدوري العاصمي
* المصدر : السودان الحديت العدد 129 .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : زيكو , سكسك
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , كيمو , شناق (قاقارين) , إبراهيم عطا , عبد السلام , إبراهومة (أبوعنجة) , زيكو , باكمبا , سانتو , سكسك , عيسي
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي , عاكف , مباك , خالد الزومة , الثعلب , غانا , بلاتيني , صبحي , كندورة , كاريكا , صبري
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إرتاح المريخ في صدارة الدوري العاصمي في إسبوعه الرابع
منفرداً ونام قرين العرين هانئاً
أمسية الجمعة 13 سبتمبر سعدت جماهير المريخ بالفوز الكبير
الذي حققه فريقها علي الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل
تبادل في إحرازهما رؤوس مريخية
جعلت من لقاء القمة كرنقالاً للفن والإبداع بكل صوره وألوانه
وعيداً للنجمة الحمراء في يوم من أيامها الخالدات
جاء المريخ إلي هذا اللقاء ليفوز
ويؤكد جدارته بزعامة الدوري دون منافس
لعب المريخ بخطة مدروسة
عابها إضطراب شناق في الدفاع
وأفسد بهجتها خروج إبراهومة مصابا
وإستردت توازنها بدخول أبو عنجة
وبلغت قمة روعتها بالهدف السريع الذي أحرزه زيكو
بعد ثوان فقط من بداية المباراة بقذيفة رأسية
نتجت عن الفاول الذي إرتكبه دفاع الهلال مع باكمبا
ليسدد عبد السلام الكرة بذكاء فوق رؤوس المدافعين
الذين إنشغلوا بمحاصرة الرأس الذهبي سانتو رفاعة
لينقض الرأس الذهبي زيكو محرزاً هدف السبق للمريخ
وكعادة لقاءات القمة فإن ذلك الهدف المباغت
جعل دفاع الهلال مرتبكاً وظهرت فيه الثغرات
يواصل المريخ سيطرته وسط الدفاع الهلالي المرتبك
وفي اللحظات الأخيرة للشوط الأول يسدد سانتو قذيفة رأسية
من الضربة الركنية التي لعبها باكمبا
ويكملها الساحر سكسك في الزاوية البعيدة
علي يمين عيسي الهاشماب حارس الهلال هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ
لا يسأل عنه الحارس ولكن يسأل الدفاع بأكمله والذي كان غائباً
الشوط الثاني لجأ المريخ إلي تجميد الكرة
بينما إعتمد الهلال علي بعض الهجمات
والتي كان بريمة لها بالمرصاد
حتي أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة
وخرجت الحماهير المريخية تهتف للاعبيها
ومدربها حسن المصري

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويفـوز بكـأس السـودان
حمـد الجريـف يـراوغ دفـاع الهـلال
الواحـد تلـو الآخـر ويحـرز الهـدف الغـالـي


* التاريخ : السبت 26 يونيو 1993
* المناسبة : كأس أندية عموم السودان
* المصدر : القوات المسلحة .. فضال حمدي
* النتيجة : 1/صغر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : حمد الجريف
* تفاصيل المباراة :
توج المريخ بطلاً علي عموم أندية السودان بجدارة وإستحقاق
عقب فوزه علي الهلال بهدف حمد الجريف
مؤكداً تفوقه في اللقاء الحاسم للبطولة
والذي دخله بفرصتي الفوز أو التعادل
في الوقت الذي كان فيه الهلال يهاجم بكثافة
للوصول لشباك حامد بريمة
وهنا نتوقف قليلاً عند هذا الحدث
جاء الآداء في الشوط الأول جاداً متكافئاً
تبادل خلاله هجوم الفريقين الهجمات
التي تميزت بطابع حسن التنظيم والخطورة عند التنفيذ
وأهدرت غير ذلك عدداً من الفرص السهلة للفريقين
وتوفيق حارسا الفريقين بريمة وسليمان بمبي
من صد العديد من الكرات الخطرة
أبرزها الكرة الرأسية التي سددها زيكو
ليحتضنها بمبي بفدائية ويقظة تامة
بذل كومي في الهلال جهداً كبيراً
لتحقيق هدف يمهد طريق البطولة للهلال
دون أن تجد كراته المرسلة طريقاً للشباك
وعلي الجانب الآخركان إبراهومة وحمد الجريف
حركة دائبة في الملعب وعطاءً متصلاً لا تحده الحدود
في الإستلام والتمرير والإختراق
وبذلك تزداد القبيلة الحمراء تفاؤلاً بنصر قادم
جاء الشوط الثاني وإستهله الهلال بهجوم مكثف
وتحمل مدافع المريخ حاتم الأخطاء الدفاعية
الناتجة من الهجوم الهلالي المكثف
وتراجع المريخ دفاعاً لكي يخرج بشباكه نظيفة
ووسط تلك الهجمات كانت جهود الفتي المبدع إبراهومة
تتفجر قوة ضاربة
في الهجوم الأحمر عبر الهجمات المرتدة
وتحسن الحال عقب دخول خالد أحمد المصطفي
الذي حرك خط الوسط بإيجابية
والوقت يمضي والهلال يهاجم دون جدوي
والمريخ يدافع بالشباب
حتي تأتي الدقيقة 12 من عمر الشوط الثاني
ليؤكد هجوم المريخ بأنه الأفضل
ومن هجمة مرتدة تم تنظيمها عن طريق خالد أحمد المصطفي
يستلم حمد الجريف الكرة ويتخطي دفاع الهلال الواحد تلو الآخر
ويسدد الكرة في زاوية لم تخطر ببال الحارس العملاق بمبي
لتعلن عن هدف غال حسم أمر البطولة للمريخ
في الدقيقة 57 من عمر اللقاء
ومع هذا الهدف إستلم المريخ زمام المباراة حتي أعلن الحكم نهايتها
لتخرج الجماهير تغني وتهتف وترقص للمريخ البطل


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
وينـال شـرف تمثيـل السـودان
عبـد السـلام حميـدة هـز شـباك
عيسـي الهاشمـاب بصـاروخ أرض جـو


* التاريخ : الجمعة 15 نوفمبر 1991
* المكان : 
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* المصدر : الإنقاذ الوطني العدد 56 بتاريخ السبت 16 نوفمبر 1991
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عبد السلام حميدة
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , كيمو , ود عطا , ود القوز , عبدالسلام , باكمبا , خالدونا , زيكو , سكسك , سانتو , عيسي ثم إبراهومة بديلا لعيسي وقلة بديلاً لسكسك وحمد الجريف بديلاً لقلة
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي , الثعلب , طارق , عاكف , وليد النهضة , عصام غانا , منقستو , خالد الزومة , تنقا , ثم كندورة بديلاً لتنقا وأبو ورقة بديلاً لكندورة ومبارك بديلاً لغانا وكادوقلي بديلاً لكاريكا
* الحكم : عبد العظيم شنكل وعاونه صلاح أحمج محمد صالح وعصمت عباس وعلي الله سعد
* تفاصيل المباراة :

أخيراً وصل المريخ إلي نهائي كأس السودان
ونال شرف تمثيل السودان في بطولات الكؤوس
حيث فاز عن جدارة علي نده التقليدي الهلال بهدف
أحرزه مدافعه عبد السلام حميدة في الدقيقة 40
من الشوط الأول من تسديدة قوية علي شمال
حارس مرمي الهلال عيسي الهاشماب
مستغلاً الكرة المرتدة من دفاع الهلال الذي حاول
إبعاد الكرة المعكوسة التي لعبها
خالد أحمد المصطفي من الكورنر
وقد كان هذا الهدف الوحيد هو القناة التي حول المريخ
عن طريقها مجريات المباراة لصالحه
بعد أن ظل الهلال هو المسيطر
والأوفر هجوماً خلال النصف الأول من الشوط الأول
بينما إكتفي المريخ بالدفاع وتشتيت الهجمات الهلالية
القادمة من مختلف الجبهات
وخلالها ظهرت مقدرة الحارس الأسطوري حامد بريمة المعروفة
في بناء سد دفاعي إحتياطي وراء ترسانة المريخ الدفاعية
التي قادها إبراهيم عطا وكمال عبد الغني
كان دافع الهلال لتحقيق الهدف المبكر هو الأقوي والمتوقع
نتيجة للأحداث التي سبقت المباراة وردود الفعل الساخنة
والمتفجرة خلال أسبوع كامل داخل مجتمع الهلال
ولكن تسرع وشفقة خط الهجوم الهلالي وعلي رأسه
الريح كاريكا وخالد الزومة حال دون تحقيق الغرض المطلوب
إضافة إلي سوء الحظ الذي لازم الذي لاحق كندورة
عند دخوله ثم خروجه بعد عشر دقائق فقط بسبب الإصابة
ليكتفي الهلال بعد ذلك بالدفاع من الوسط والإعتماد علي
التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء المريخية
علي مرمي العملاق بريمة
وهذا بالفعل ما كان عليه الحال في الشوط الثاني
حيث كانت نسبة الهجوم للمريخ هي الأكبر
من خلال آداء منظم في الوسط إلي أطراف الهجوم
بعيداً عن عمق الهلال الدفاعي الذي نجح فيه عاكف عطا
بصورة جميلة وحيث نجح ثالوث الوسط المريخي
باكمبا وخالد أحمد المصطفي وزيكو في السيطرة علي
مفاتيح اللعب والإنتشار الدائم علي كل أركان منطقة المناورة
والقيام بالواجب الدفاعي والهجومي متي ما كان الأمر
يستدعي ذلك وكانت خطوة ذكية وموفقة من
مدرب المريخ القدير حسن المصري وهو يدخل
حمد الجريف بديلاً لمرتضي قلة
حتي يحافظ علي إنتصاره قبل ثماني دقائق
من إنتهاء زمن المباراة وكان له ما أراد
عموماً لعب الفريقان بأعصاب هادئة وركزا علي
اللعب النظيف حتي خرجت المباراة لبر الأمان
بمساعدة الحكم الدولي عبد العظيم شنكل ومعاونوه
حققت المباراة دخلاً بلغ 731.625 جنيهاً


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويتـوج بطـلاً للـدوري العـام
نميـري الغـزال يهـز الشـباك بشـبال حـلال


* التاريخ : السبت 25 أكتوبر 1996
* المناسبة : نهائي الدوري العام
* المصدر : المشاهد , الأحد 26 إكتوبر 1996 .. مزمل أبو القاسم
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : نميري أحمد سعيد
* تشكيلة المريخ : الدش , شروط , صباحي , حاتم , الضو , جبرة , خالدونا , إدوارد , جندي نميري , عبد المجيد , زيكو , ثم نميري أحمد سعيد بديلاً لزيكو وعبد الإله بديلاً للضو
* تشكيلة الهلال : أحمد النور , الثعلب , ياسر رحمة , بهاء الدين , محمد حمدان , حضرة , باكمبا , أبو شامة , هيثم مصطفي , مصطفي كومي , زاهر , ثم مجيب الرحمن بديلاً لكومي ومنير البله بديلاً لحضرة
* الحكم : المرشح للدولية أحمد ألماظ من الدويم وعاونه الدولي حسين حماد وإبراهيم آدم من مدني
* تفاصيل المباراة :

توج المريخ بطلاً لدوري العام عن جدارة وإستحقاقاً
بعد فوزه علي الهلال بهدف نميري أحمد سعيد
بالشبال علي شمال حارس الهلال أحمد النور
تقاسم الفريقان الشوط الأول والذي كان عبارة عن
عك كروي
لعب طويل
ومخالفات كثيرة
إستعمل الحكم علي إثرها الصافرة والكروت الملونة
بإفراط غير معقول
وإستعمل الكرت الأحمر ضد لاعب المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد
وإضطر المريخ أن يلعب ناقصاً منذ الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الأول
ولكن لم يشعر أحد بأن المريخ يلعب ناقصاً
لأنه لعب بإتقان وسيطرة علي الكرة لينجح نميري
والذي دخل بديلاً لزيكو في ترجمة جهود زملائه بالهدف البديع
الذي حسم اللقاء وأضاع لاعب الهلال زاهر مركز
أضمن فرصة في الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الثاني
عندما إنفرد بحارس المريخ عبد العظيم الدش
وأول فرصة في المباراة لعبد المجيد جعفر
الذي لعب كرة رأسية قوية أبعدها حارس الهلال للكورنر بأعجوبة
وأخري من لاعب الهلال أحمد حضرة صاروخ إرتد من العارضة
ولم يجد المتابعة من هجوم الهلال والذي سلم نفسه لدفاع المريخ
خاصة كومي والذي كان في أسوأ حالاته حتي تم إستبداله
سجل نميري والذي دخل في الشوط الثاني
بديلاً عن منتصر زيكو هدف الفوز للمريخ
من ضربة رأسية رائعة من الكرة التي لعبها عبد الله صباحي
من طرف الملعب من كرة ثابتة
ليقفز نميري من بين ثلاثة من مدافعي الهلال وحارسهم
ويلعبها رأسية في الزاوية البعيدة جداً
بلغ الدخل 27 مليون و527 ألف جنيه



*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ بطـلاً علـي عمـوم أنديـة السـودان
بعـد فـوزه علـي الهـلال 1/صفـر
حمـد الجريـف أحـرز الهـدف برجـولة
وبريمـة رفـع كـأس البطـولة


* التاريخ : الجمعة 25 يونيو 1993
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : نهائي دوري أندية عموم السودان
* المصدر : السودان الحديث , السبت 26 يونيو 1993 .. أحمد محمد الحسن ومنصور السندي وياسر المنا
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : حمد الجريف
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , محمد خليفة , حاتم , إدريس الجريف , عبد السلام حميدة , إبراهومة الكلاكلة , وهبه , حمد الجريف , سكسك , خالدونا , زيكو . قاقارين
* تشكيلة الهلال : بمبي , طارق أحمد آدم , عاكف , منصور بشير تنقا , عبد الرحيم برشم , نادر منصور , حداثة , منير البله , مصطفي كومي , صبري , وليم , أقجي , عبده أبو سعد
* الحكم : أزهري الطيب من الأبيض وعاونه السر فضل السيد من كسلا وعامر عثمان من الخرطوم
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إعتلي المريخ أمس عرش الكرة السوداني
متوجاً علي أندية السودان بعد فوزه المستحق علي الهلال
في ملحمة نهائي البطولة بالهدف الغالي الذي أحرزه
فتي المريخ الأسمر وفارسه الجسور وأحد نجوم
مباراة الأمس بلا منازع (حمد الجريف)
في الدقيقة 12 تقريباً من شوط المباراة الثاني
من كرة قادها بمجهود فردي خارق من منتصف الملعب
وشق طريقه نحو الجهة اليمني متخطياً دفاع الهلال
بقوة وإصرار ومسدداً الكرة في الزاوية البعيدة
علي يمين حارس مرمي الهلال سليمان بمبي
الذي حاول عبثاً إنقاذ الكرة ولكنها تحدته بقوتها
وإخترقت إلي داخل الشباك وإهتزت علي إثرها المدرجات
وإشتعلت المساطب بالنيران من كل الأركان
وتفجر الفرح المريخي بركاناً يثور
ورأينا جماهير المريخ سكاري وماهم بسكاري
ولكن نشوة النصر وروعة الهدف كانت أبلغ من كل تعبير
جري الكرنفال البهيج بملعب الهلال
وسط حضور جماهيري كبير
ملأ مدرجات الإستاد حتي فاضت
ودفع أكثر من ثلاثة ملايين جنيه ثمناً لمشاهدة المباراة
شهد مراسم تتويج البطل الأحمر
اللواء إبراهيم نايل إيدام عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة
ووزير الشباب والرياضة وضيف الشرف للمباراة
وقدم سيادته الكأس لكابتن المريخ حامد بريمة وسط
عاصفة من تصفيق الجماهير التي ظل البطل حامد
يلوح لها بالكأس تحية وتقدير وترد الجماهير المنتشية
علي التحية بأحسن منها كما قدمت الميداليات الذهبية
للاعبي المريخ والميداليات الفضية للاعبي الهلال
والميداليات البرونزية لفريق الموردة الذي إحتل المركز الثالث
في البطولة وشارك في تقديم الميداليات والجوائز للفرق
والحكام سعادة اللواء محمد سعيد عثمان والي ولاية
الخرطوم والعقيد يوسف عبد الفتاح نائب الوالي
ودكتور كمال شداد رئيس الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم
وقدم السيد أحمد حسب الرسول بدر رئيس الإتحاد المحلي
نيابة عن إتحاد الخرطوم شهادات تقديرية لضباط
الإتحاد العام د. كمال شداد واللواء الطيب عبد الرحمن
مختار وزكريا شمس الدين وشهدت المقصورة
الرئيسية كرنفالاً للفرح والروح الرياضي عندما
أقبل الجميع نحو رئيس نادي المريخ اللواء ماهل أبوجنة
وأعضاء مجلس إدارته مهنئين بالنصر والكأس
وكانت لفتة بارعة أن يكون أول المسارعين لتهنئة
رئيس المريخ السيد طه علي البشير رئيس نادي الهلال
وعبد الرحمن سر الختم نائبه وعبد المجيد منصور
السكرتير العام
بعودة سريعة لأحداث المباراة نقول إن الهلال قد كسب
الشوط الأول لعبا وفرض سيطرته الكاملة علي الملعب
طولاً وعرضاً وإمتلك الكرة بفضل ترابط خطوطه
وإشتعال خط وسطه وهجومه مستفيداً من تراجع المريخ
وتكتله دفاعاً بهدف تأمين موقفه إذ أن التعادل كان يكفيه
للفوز بالبطولة والكأس ولكن التكتل الدفاعي أضر بالمريخ
لأنه أتاح للهلال الفرصة لهجوم ضاغط وغارات أرضية
وجوية متواصلة وقذائف عابرة من كل الإتجاهات
تألق في صنعها وإتقانها صبري الحاج ومصطفي كومي
ووليام وتحمل دفاع المريخ العبء بقوة وجسارة
خاصة نجمي وسط الدفاع الشبل حاتم محمد أحمد
والفارس محمد خليفه الذي قدم واحدة من أروع مبارياته
بالأمس ثابتاً وجسارةورباطة جأش وشاركه بهدوئه
وثباته في حماية منطقة دفاع المريخ من الغزو الهلالي
المتواصل بتنظيف الكرات الخطرة أولاً بأول
وبالمساهمة في تغطية بعض أخطاء طرفي الدفاع
عبد السلام وإدريس الجريف وكان يجب أن يكسب الهلال
الشوط الأول بعدد وافر من الأهداف لولا فدائية بريمة
الذي مثل فريقاً بأكمله وإستخدم خبرته وعصارة تجاربه
في الذود عن مرماه وفي إنقاذ المريخ من الضغط الهلالي
المكثف طيلة الشوط الأول وإلي جانب تألق بريمة
وإستبساله لعب سوء الطالع دوراً في إفساد العديد من
الكرات التي شكلت خطورة علي مرمي المريخ
وأبرزها الصاروخ القويالذي أطلقه كومي وتمريرة
برشم الأرضيةالتي مرت أمام المرمي من الغرب للشرق
تحت أقدام المدافعين وتباطأ صبري في الإستفادة منها
كهدف مؤكد للهلال وقبيل نهاية الشوط الأول أصيب
مصطفي أقجي وغادر الملعب ليحل محله عبده أبوسعد
وكان لخروج أقجي أثره النفسي والمعنوي في إختلال
توازن الهلال حتي نهاية الشوط
وكما إنتهي الشوط الأول بسيطرة كاملة للهلال
بدأ الشوط الثاني بضغط هلالي عنيف علي مرمي المريخ
حتي الدقيقة العاشرة عندما أجري مدرب المريخ
حسن المصري تغييره الأول بخروج سكسك المرهق
ودخول خالد أحمد المصطفي وبهذا التغييرالموفق
تغير واقع المباراة من حال إلي حال وتحولت السيطرة
إلي جانب المريخ مما أتارح لحمد الجريف فرصة
التقدم وإحراز هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 12
وتوالي الهجوم المريخي ليقود زيكو وإبراهومة وخالد
مجموعة من الهجمات المنظمة التي شكلت خطورة
متناهية عليجبهة الهلال وشاب المباراة بعض العنف
نتيجة لإحتكاك اللاعبين مما أدي إلي إنذار
وهبه وإبراهومة وقاقارين وزيكو وحاتم من المريخ
ووليم وصبري ونادر وتنقا من الهلال
وجرت محاولات خطيرة للهلال من كرات مرتدة
لإصابة الهدف وقف لها بريمة بالمرصاد
وفي محاولة أخيرة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه أجري مدرب
الهلال شوقي عبد العزيز تغييره الثاني بدخول
منير البلة بديلاً لحداثة الذي لم يكن يستحق التغيير
ولكن ظلت كفة التفوق المريخي هي الأرجح
وشهدت اللحظات الأخيرة للمباراة إهدار فرصتين
مؤكدتين لخالد وزيكو حتي أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة
بفوز المريخ وتتويجه بطلاً لدوري السودان بجدارة
وهذا وقد حملت جماهير المريخ الكأس وطافت به شوارع
العاصمة وإنتهي بها المطاف إلي إستاد المريخ
حتي ساعات متأخرة من الليل
تهانينا للمريخ بفوزه الكبير ونصره الغالي
الذي جاء في ظروف صعبة عاشها الفريق
حتي اللحظات الأخيرة قبيل مغادرة المعسكر
وألف تحية للهلال الذي وقف عملاقاً بالأمس
وكان نداً قوياً بحق مما أضف علي المباراة
طابع الإثارة والقوة من بدايتها إلي نهايتها
دخل المباراة فاق الثلاثة ملايين
بالنتيجة يمثب السودان في بطولة الأندية الأفريقية
العام القادم بينما يمثل الهلال في منافسات كأس
الإتحاد الأفريقي
مبروك للمريخ
وهاردلك الهلال


* النـجــوم *

× إبراهومة : كان نجم المباراة الأول
× كومي : قاسم إبراهومة النجومية
× بريمة : هتفت جماهير الهلال في وجه (الراكوبة)
ورد عليها عملياً داخل الملعب بإنقاذه لأكثر من هدف
× حاتم : كالعادة تألق وإستحق لقب نجم الدور الأول
× عاكف : لعب واحدة من أجمل مبارياته وكتم أنفاس زيكو
× حمد الجريف : كان بطلاً وأحرز هدفاً رائعاً
× تنقا : كان مصدر الخطورة في الهلال

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال فـي عقـر داره
ويتـوج بطـلاً لعمـوم أنديـة السـودان
زيكـو يسـرق الفـرح مـن عيـون الأهلـة
ويصيـب الشبكـة الزرقـاء بسهـم أحمـر


* التاريخ : السبت 11 يناير 1992
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : دوري السودان
* المصدر : السودان الحديث , الأحد 12 يناير 1992 .. عصام جعفر
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : الكوبرا زيكو
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , عاطف القوز , كيمو , عبد السلام , سانتو , زيكو , إبراهيم عطا , خالدونا , باكمبا , حمد الجريف , قاقارين , إبراهومة الكلاكلة , أحمد أبو الجاز
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي هارون , عصام غانا , منقستو , جلال كادوقلي , منصور تنقا , صبحي , كندورة , الريح كاريكا , بدر الدين تنقا , عاكف , وليد , أبو ورقة
* الحكم : عمر الفاروق وعاونه الطاهر محمد عثمان
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بهدف قاتل ناله المتألق منتصر الزاكي (زيكو)
في الشوط الثاني لمباراة القمة بالأمس
توج المريخ بطلاً علي عموم أندية السودان
هذا وكان الهلال قد بذل الكثير من الجهد
ولكن لا يزال سهم الحظ بعيداً عنه
بدأ الشوط الأول ولعب المريخ ضربة البداية
ولكن قطعت الكرة وكانت أول هجمة لصالح الهلال
نتجت عنها ضربة ركنية لم يستفد منها الهلال شيئاً
يرد المريخ بهجمة قوية منظمة يفسدها مدافع الهلال
عاكف عطا بفدائية
يخطئ نجم وسط المريخ خالد أحمد المصطفي
في تمرير كرة لعبها قصيرة يخطفها الهلال ويقود بها
هجمة سريعة يعكسها تنقا من مركز الجناح الشمال
ويبعدها الحارس المريخي حامد بريمة للكورنر
ولقد كان الهلال في ثلث الساعة الأولي أكثر تنظيماً
وإستحواذاً علي الكرة ولكن دون تهديد حقيقي للمرمي
أو خطورة وتنتاب المريخ صحوة مفاجئة ويهاجم
مرمي الهلال بضراوة ويجهز زيكو فرصة نادرة
لسانتو رفاعة في مواجهة المرمي ولكن يلحق به
عصام غانا (نجم المباراة) ويبعدها عنه بفدائية
ثم يخطئ عيسي الهاشماب حارس مرمي الهلال
بالخروج من مرماه لمقابلة عبد العظيم قاقارين
المنفرد بالمرمي ولكن عاكف عطا يقوم بواجبه
ويصحح الخطأ ويبعد الكرة بقوة وهمة وتسنح فرصة
أخري لسانتو رفاعة لإصابة الهدف ولكن قدمه اليسري
لا تطاوعه وكان اللعب خلال هذه الفترة هجوم هلالي
عن طريق كرات طويلة للريح كاريكا الوحيد في الهجوم
يفسدها دفاع المريخ وبالمقابل قام المريخ ببناء الهجمات
من العمق وفتح اللعب عن طريق الأطراف وقبل أن
يعلن الحكم نهاية الشوط الأول كادت أن تلوح بوادر النصر
للهلال من القذيفة التي أطلقها لاعب الهلال جلال كادوقلي
ووقف بريمة يتفرج عليها وهي في طريقها لتعانق الشباك
ولكن الأرض تنشق ويظهر المتألق إبراهيم عطا
ويخرجها من داخل المرمي وقبل أن تعبر الخط بخبرته
ووعيه الكبيرين
هذا وقد إنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي بلا أهداف
جاء الشوط الثاني وفيه أجري الهلال تغييراً بدخول
ياسر أبو ورقة بديلاً لكندورة ويشدد الهلال قبضته
علي الملعب وبشكل حضوراً مكثفاً وهجوماً ضارباً
وأول محاولة هجومية للهلال قذيفة قوية من تنقا
أرضية في الزاوية البعيدة يستلمها بريمة بآخر نفس
بعدها يهدأ اللعب قليلاً وهجمة هنا وأخري هناك
ويحاول باكمبا أن يخطوللأمام ولكن عاكف يوقفه
ويرصل صبحي صاروخاً يصطدم بالمدافعين
ويقود خالد أحمد المصطفي بالمقابل محاولة هجومية
مريخية من وسط الملعب تنتهي خارج الملعب
ثم يعود صبحي لإطلاق صاروخ أرضي رهيب يمر
جوار القائم يفشل حامد بريمة في إصطياده
المريخ يجري تبديلاً بخروج سانتو ودخول إبراهومة
وكان سانتو قد أهدر كل الفرص التي أتيحت له قبل
خروجه وكان في برج نحسه وكان يلعب الكرات التي
تصله بعيداً عن المرمي ما بين السماء والأرض!!
في ربع الساعة الأخيرة والمد الهلالي يشتد ويتدافع
علي صخرة المريخ الدفاعية محاولاً النفاذ إلي عمق الشباك
وتضيع أكثر من فرصة للهلال أبرزها كرة وليد طاشين
التي وقعت خلف الشباك فإذا بهجمة مريخية مرتدة علي
مرمي الهلال وكرة معكوسة أمام المرمي تجد زيكو
المهاجم الماكر في إنتظارها ويقفز ويضعها رأسية
نارية حمراء علي شمال عيسي الهاشماب حارس الهلال
هدف مريخي رائع أشعل الفرح في صفوف القبيلة الحمراء
وكفل للمريخ نتيجة المباراة بالفوز الثالث علي التوالي
وبذلك توج المريخ بطلاً للدوري دون هزيمة برصيد 62 نقطة
والهلال الثاني برصيد 49 نقطة
بلغ الدخل 65.675 جنيهاً
أشرف علي تدريب المريخ الوطني حسن المصري
بينما كان يشرف علي تدريب الهلال ميوسلاف 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
دوريـاً بإسـتاد الخرطـوم
إبراهومـة أحـرز الهـدف القاتـل
والمريـخ أضـاع العشـرات


* التاريخ : السبت 2 نوفمبر 1996
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : ختام دوري العاصمة
* المصدر : جريدة ألوان , الأحد 3 نوفمبر 1996 .. ود الشريف
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : إبراهيم حسين (إبراهومة)
* تشكيلة المريخ : الدش , شروط , حاتم , الضو , إبراهومة , خالدونا , محمد موسي , جندي نميري , محمد طه , أمير كاريكا , أسامة بريش , الشبح , نميري أحمد سعيد
* تشكيلة الهلال : الرشيد فيصل , عاكف , عبد الرحيم برشم , ود الجنيد , حربي , مصطفي كومي , زاهر , أبو شامة , أنس النور , عيسي عبد الله , والي الدين , منير البله
* الحكم : عز الدين جعفر وعاونه صبري حسن ومحمد محمود
* تفاصيل المباراة :

جري اللقاء بإستاد الخرطوم في ختام دوري العاصمة المحلي
وفيه قدم الفريقان واحدة من أجمل وأحلي المباريات
إمتازت بالفنيات والجماليات والتهديف المتواصل
وأضاع المهاجمون العديد من الفرص السهلة خاصة
والي الدين من الهلال وبريش من المريخ
قصــة الهــدف :
يتسلم الشبح الكرة بعد دائرة السنتر يمرر لنميري أحمد سعيد
الذي تقدم ولعبها في المنطقة الخالية خلف دفاع الهلال
ليقابلها إبراهومة ويعاجلها بقوة علي يمين الرشيد
هدفاً رائعاً أشعل النيران في المدرجات الجنوبية
وقفـات مـع المبــاراة :
تقاسم الفريقان اللعب في بداية المباراة وسيطر الهلال
علي الجزء الأخير من الشوط الأول وكاد والي الدين
أن يفعلها من كرة أرضية قوية إرتطمت بالقائم وكرر كومي
المشهد وأطلق قذيفة إرتطمت أيضاً بالقائم وقد ساد الإرتباك
دفاع المريخ في هذا الجزء من المباراة لعدم وجود أي
مساندة من خط الوسط وفي الشوط الثاني إنتظمت ألعاب المريخ
بعد دخول نميري والشبح بديلين عن محمد موسي وجندي
ويبدأ الهجوم ولكن دون فعالية ويقود الهلال هجمة وتهديفة
قوية من برشم ولكن في يد حارس المريخ عبد العظيم الدش
يقابلها تهديفة أقوي من الجهة الأخري الحمراء للاعب الشبح
ولكن يحتضنها الرشيد علي دفعتين ويمضي الوقت سريعاً
والمريخ أكثر سيطرة وخطورة علي الكرة إلي أن أحرز
إبراهومة الهدف الوحيد والغالي وبعدها أطاح بريش العيلفون
بفرصة ذهبية وهو في مواجهة المرمي الهلالي وسط دهشة الجميع
برز من المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد وعبد الله شروط وخالد أحمد
المصطفي وإبراهومة في الوسط ومحمد طه في الهجوم
ومن الهلال برز بشكل واضح مصطفي كومي وود الجنيد
وعاكف عطا وأبو شامة
لعب المريخ بالزي الأصفر الكامل والهلال بالأزرق
مدرب الهلال ميروسلاف فشل في قراءة الملعب
ولم يوفق في وضع التشكيلة أما مدرب المريخ صلاح مشكلة
فقد أكد جدارته وهو يسير بالمريخ من نصر إلي نصر 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1
ويفـوز بكـأس السـودان عـن جـدارة
جعفـر وخالـدونا وحمـد الجـريف
أحـرزوا الأهــداف


* التاريخ : الإثنين 19 يوليو 1993
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* المصدر : نجوم وكواكب , الثلاثاء 20 يوليو 1993 .. عثمان نصر
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : جعفر محمد عباس , خالد أحمد المصطفي , حمد الجريف
* هدف الهلال : مدافع المريخ إدريس الجريف بالخطأ في مرماه
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , ياسر قورماهيا , حاتم , طارق أبو القاسم , إدريس الجريف , حمد الجريف , باكمبا , خالدونا , إبراهومة , سكسك , جعفر
* تشكيلة الهلال : سليمان بمبي , طارق , عاكف , جلال كادوقلي , برشم , منير البلة , كومي , خالد الزومة , تنقا , عبده أبو سعد , صبري الحاج
* الحكم : عبد العظيم شنكل وساعده أزهري الطيب وحسين حماد
* تفاصيل المباراة :

حقق المريخ إنتصاره الثاني علي الهلال في نهائي كأس السودان
وفاز عليه بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد يشكو اليتم وأضاف لرصيده
البطولة الثالثة في هذا الموسم بعد فوزه
ببطولة الدوري المحلي
ودوري السودان
إستجق المريخ النصر الذي تحقق علي الهلال بعد أن دانت له السيطرة
التامة طوال شوطي اللقاء وقدم أفراده عرضاً موسيقياً رائعاً إبتسمت له
جماهيره العريضة عكس الهلال الذي ظهر ضعيفاً مفككاً
بدأ الشوط الأول بسيطرة مريخية تامة وإنتشار سريع لمعظم لاعبيه
وعدم تقيدهم بوظيفة واحدة خاصة المهاجمين عكس الهلال الذي ظهر
بطيئاً في تحركات لاعبيه ولم يستطع أفراده مجاراة نجوم المريخ الذين
صالوا بالطول والعرض في هذا الشوط وقدموا عطاءً وافراً كان من
آثاره ضغطاً هجومياً متواصلاً ومكثفاً علي جبهة الهلال أضاع خلاله
هجوم المريخ العديد من السوانح التي جاءت في الدقيقة 32 وفيها قام
باكمبا بإختراق دفاع الهلال من الجهة اليسري وحولها لجعفر محمد عباس
الخالي من المراقبة ليودعها شباك الهلال بسهولة هدفاً مريخياً أول
واصل المريخ ضغطه علي الهلال الذي جاء لم يحرك ساكناً إلا في بعض
الهجمات التي لم تشكل أية خطورة علي مرمي المريخ
لينتهي الشوط الأول بهدف لصالح المريخ أحرزه جعفر
جاء الشوط الثاني وفيه واصل المريخ ضغطه المتواصل علي جبهة الهلال
ومن كرة هيأها باكمبا لخالد المنطلق من الخلف يحرز منها هدفاً صاروحياً 
يسكن شباك حارس مرمي الهلال سليمان بمبي بعد أن فلتت الكرة من يده
يتواصل اللعب ويتحرك الهلال ويحس لاعبوه بخطورة الموقف ويقود هجمات
علي جبهة المريخ الذي فطن للصحوة الهلالية فتكتل في الدفاع لبعض الوقت
حتي تنتهي تلك الفورة الهلالية ثم يعود المريخ لمواصلة هجومه مرة أخري
حتي كادت المباراة أن تلفظ أنفاسها فإذا بطوربيد المريخ حمد الجريف يفاجئ
الهلال بالهدف الثالث الذي كان بمثابة طلقة الرحمة علي الهلال أو القشة
التي قصمت ظهر البعير ليعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة.
بلغ الدخل مليونين و270 ألف جنيه


*

----------


## على الصغير

*إنطلقـت نـار المريـخ ..
جمـع كـل الكـأسـات المطـروحـة فـي السـاحـة
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
أجـرزهـ الطوربيـد بريـش العيلفــون


* التاريخ : السبت 9 نوفمبر 1996
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* لمصدر : الإنقاذ الوطني , الأحد 10 نوفمبر 1996 .. صلاح دهب
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : أسامة بريش العيلفون
* تشكيلة المريخ : الدش , الضو , شروط , حاتم , خالدونا , جندي , إبراهومة , بريش , محمد طه , أمير كاريكا , محمد موسي , نميري , الشبح
* تشكيلة الهلال : الرشيد , حربي , منير البلة , عاكف , ود الجنيد , أبو شامة , كومي , أنس , عيسي آدم , زاهر
* تفاصيل المباراة :

نعم إنطلقت نار المريخ وأظنها لا تنطفئ قريباً
وإستطاع بالأمس أن يضيف إنجازاً جديداً بفوزه
بكأس السودان بعد إنتصاره بحدارة علي نده التقليدي
الهلال بهدف مهاجمه الخطير أسامة بريش (بريش العيلفون)
والذي جاء بعد 115 دقيقة بالتمام والكمال
من عمر المباراة التي لعبت من أربعة أشواط
وكأس السودان الذي أضافه المريخ إلي جانب
كأس الدوري المحلي بالخرطوم خلال أسبوع واحد
يعتبر إنجازاً لم يتحقق من قبل
رغم البداية الجادة التي أظهرها بعد دقيقتين فقط من صافرة
البداية وحتي الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الأول تفاءل الأهلة
بفريقهم الذي إستحوذ علي هذا الجزء من المباراة
وكأنهم لا يعلمون إن لكل دقيقة وزنها وحساباتها
التي يمكن أن تغير مجريات 90 دقيقة وهذا ما فعله
المريخ قولاً وفعلاً عندما شعر بتدني اللياقة البدنية
عند لاعبي الهلال تدريجياً وقام إبراهومة كعادته دائماً
وهو صانع ألعاب المريخ (بالفسحة) وسط لاعبي الهلال
وراوغهم الواحد تلو الآخر وشن المريخ في الجزء
الأخير من الشوط الأول غارات منالهجوم المتواصل
ولو إستغل مدرب المريخ (صلاح مشكلة) ضعف
الجانب الأيمن للهلال لكان قد حسم المباراة منذ
الشوط الأول والذي شهد ضياع ثلاث فرص شبة مؤكدة
إثنتان للهلال من أنس النور ومصطفي كومي وكلاهما
أهدرها بالتسرع والشفقة وعدم قراءة الخشبات الثلاث
بالصورة الصحيحة المطلوبة كما ضاع هدف من
مهاجم المريخ بريش العيلفون الذي واجه حارس مرمي
الهلال الرشيد فيصل علي إنفراد كامل ولكنه وضع
الكرة خارج المرمي وسط دهشة الجميع
لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي دون أهداف
جاء الشوط الثاني وكان في بدايته قد ظهر الهلال
بعطاء أقل وإتضح تحكم المريخ في وسط الملعب
بعامل اللياقة البدنية العالية التي كانت هي العامل
الأساسي في حسم المباراة لصالحه وتمكن المريخ
من السيطرة الفعلية بعد 27 دقيقة وقاد هجومه طلعات
خطرة إنطلقت من كل الإتحاهات ولو إرتفع أمير كاريكا
لمستوي المباراة لشهدت شباك الهلال أهدافاً متتالية
لأن أسامة بريش ومحمد طه وقعا في قبضة ود الجنيد
لوحده الذي لولاه في دفاع الهلال لكانت النتيجة غير ذلك
علي كل ظل المريخ يضغط بكل ثقله والهلال متكتل في الدفاع
مدرب الهلال (الخواجة ميروسلاف) أجري تبديلاً
بخروج والي الدين ودخول هيثم مصطفي
ولكن ظل الحال في حاله لم يغير شيئا
بعكس المريخ الذي لم تفتر عزيمته تجاه النصر
هناك محاولات جادة لأسامة بريش من جانب المريخ
ولكنها تواجه بمتابعة لصيقة من دفاع الهلال ويحاول
هيثم مصطفي جمع الصفوف بتمريرات
من وسط الملعب ونجح لحد كبير ولكن..
مصطفي كومي يقود هجمة هلالية مضادة
أفلح مدافع المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد في إفسادها
قبل أن تصل للحارس عبد العظيم الدش
محاولة هلالية أخري قادها زاهر مركز ولكنه سدد 
تسديدة ضعيفة في يد الحارس
وتنشط حركة المريخ في الجزء الأخير من هذا الشوط
وفرصتان تهدران من بريش ونميري أحمد سعيد
والحكم يعلن عن نهاية المباراة ويتنفس الأهلة الصعداء
علي تلك النهاية عسي ولعل يفعلوا شيئاً في الزمن الإضافي
يتواصل اللعب في الزمن الإضافي ويدخل لاعب الهلال 
عيسي آدم في أول تجربة هجومية مع بداية الشوط الثالث
ولكن لم تجد المتابعة لتمريراته في قلب المنطقة
مدرب الهلال يستبدل تنقا بعبد الرحيم برشم ولكن
المريخ إحتفظ بلاعبيه ويتغير شكل اللعب تماماً
وسيطرة يفرضها المريخ علي أرجاء الملعب ويقوم
إبراهومة بواجباته في إرهاق لاعبي الهلال والقضاء
علي ما تبقي من لياقة بدنية عندهم خاصة الدفاع
ويقود ود الجنيد في مشوار حتي منطقة الوسط ويعود
ويكرر ذات الشريط مع عاكف عطا وبالمقابل يفتح
اللعب أمام المهاجمين ويجد نميري أحمد سعيد
فرصة أغلي من البلاتين ولكنه يهدرها وسط دهشة
الجمهور وكل المشاهدين وسرعان ما أصبح الخطأ
بصواب غالٍ جداً بتهيئته لهدف المريخ الغالي
الذي توجه بطلاً لأندية السودان عندما إنخرط من
الجانب الأيمن وراوغ ود الجنيد بطريقة ذكية
ومرر كرة مريحة لبريش والذي لم يتوان لحظة واحدة
وأودعها الشباك دون تردد كأغلي هدف في هذا الموسم
الذي كان ختامه مسك لأهل القبيلة الحمراء ورغم
ذلك كاد المريخ أن يحرز هدفاً آخر لبريش إلا أنه
تباطأ في اللحظة التي كان عليه أن يسدد بقدميه
القويتين داخل الشباك ولكنه لعبها بعيدة عن المرمي
عيسي آدم مهاجم الهلال وجد فرصة العمر للتعادل
وهو علي بعد خطوة واحدة من المرمي الخالي
ولكنه يسددها فوق العارضة وهذا يظهر بجلاء
عدم معرفة نجوم الهلال بأبسط مقومات اللعبة 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر فـي عقـر دارهـ
ويحتفـظ بكـأس السـودان
الكوبـرا زيكـو يخطـف هـدف الفـوز الغالـي
فـي الزمـن بـدل الضـائع


* التاريخ : الخميس 4 أغسطس 1994
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس السودان
* المصدر : قوون , الجمعة 5 أغسطس 1994 , العدد 83
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : منتصر الزاكي (زيكو)
* تشكيلة المريخ : عبد المنعم كاكوم , حاتم , رمضان حبني , شناق , نميري , خالدونا , إبراهومة , عبد الوهاب إبراهيم (وهبه) , إدوارد , زيكو , سانتو , ثم حمد الجريف بديلاً لسانتو , بينما جلس في الإحتياطي بريمة , طارق أبو القاسم , جعفر محمد عباس , كمال عبد الغني (كيمو)
* تشكيلة الهلال : بمبي , عاكف , عبد الرحيم برشم , الثعلب , بابكر دنيا , مصطفي كومي , حربي , وليم , أمير موسي (السياحي) , الأمين جلاب , صبري , ثم الريح كاريكا ومحمد حمدان بدلاً عن جلاب ووليم , جلس في الإحتياطي الرشيد فيصل وطارق أحمد آدم , أقجي , محمد هارون
* الحكم : عمر حمزة
* تفاصيل المباراة : 

إحتفظ المريخ بكأس السودان بعد أن إستطاع الثأر من الهلال
بالفوز عليه بهدف قاتل لمهاجمه منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) في الزمن بدل الضائع
من الشوط الأول في الدقيقة 49 عندما تقدم بكل سهولة وتخطي عاكف عطا
بعد التمريرة الرائعة من نجم الوسط إبراهومة ووضع الكرة شمال حارس
مرمي الهلال سليمان بمبي
وكان عاكف عطا قد أطاح قبل ذلك بركلة جزاء إحتسبها الحكم
لعرقلة كمال شناق لمهاجم الهلال صبري الحاج في الدقيقة 46
من الشوط الأول حيث لعب الكرة وإصطدمت بالقائم وشتتها حاتم محمد أحمد للخارج
جاءت المباراة في مستواها العام باهتة وأقل كثيراً من مباراتهما السابقة
وكان المريخ هو الأفضل لسيطرته علي خط الوسط بينما تاه وسط الهلال
وأفسد الحكم عمر حمزة المباراة حيث قام بإحتساب حالات طرد وإنذار
بالجملة في صورة مبالغ فيها لم تجدث خلال أي مباراة
حيث طرد الثعلب من الهلال لإرتكابه خطأ مع حمد الجريف
كما طرد إدوارد من المريخ في نهاية المباراة
وطرد مدرب المريخ المستر هورست خارج السياج
وأنذر 12 لاعباً , تسعة من الهلال وثلاثة من المريخ
في الختام إستلم كابتن المريخ فتج الرحمن سانتو (سانتو رفاعة)
الكأس من السيد علي عثمان محمد طه وزير التخطيط الإجتماعي
وسط هتافات الجماهير الحمراء وتصفيقها الحاد فرحاً
ثم إستلم نجوم المريخ الميداليات الذهبية بينما إستلم نجوم الهلال الميداليات الفضية
في الختام خرجت جماهير المريخ في مظاهرات فرح طافت العاصمة
وسهرت حتي الصباح بالإستاد فرحة بالكأس
ألف مبروك للمريخ
وهاردلك للهلال 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يكيـل بالتقيـل ويفـوز بكـأس الدوسـري
ويجلـس علـي عـرش الـدوري
بهدفـي زيكـو وسكسـك الحلـويـن الشياطيـن منتصـرين
المصـري كسـب الرهـان والنقـر فسـل فـي الإمتحـان


* التاريخ : الخميس 12 سبتمبر 1991
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري العاصمي
* المصدر : صحيفة ماتش , الجمعة 13 سبتمبر 1991 .. معاوية صابر
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : منتصر زيكو , أسامة سكسك
* تفاصيل المباراة :

سجل المريخ بالأمس فوزاً ساحقاً علي الهلال
في الأسبوع الرابع للدوري العاصمي في دورته الأولي
فاز المريخ بالأمس علي الهلال بهدفين حلوين كفلا له الصدارة
وجعلاه بطلاً متوجاً وأخرج جماهيره العريضة علي إمتداد القطر
السوداني المترامي الأطراف وكان المريخ بالأمس هو سيد الساحة
وسيطر علي الملعب طولاً وعرضاً وأحرز أروع الأهداف
وعزف سيمفونية رائعة علي مسرح الخرطوم
فاز المريخ علي الهلال بالأمس بهدفي زيكو وسكسك الذين جاءا في
الدقيقة الأولي والدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول
بالأمس فشل الهلال تماماً في مقاومة المريخ ولولا عناية الله لخرج مثقلاً بهزيمة تأريخية
حيث لعب الهلال بخطوط متباعدة واسلوب عقيم في الآداء
فوز المريخ الرائع بالأمس لم يكن فوزاً عادياً بل كان فوزاً مخططاً
ومرسوماً منذ البداية وحتي النهاية
تألق في لقاء الأمس من المريخ نجمه الساحر سكسك ونجمه القوي
زيكو (ثاني هدف في الهلال) وعيسي صباح الخير المزعج وسانتو بل كانت كل فرقته نجوماَ
المدرب سعد دبيبة وصف دفاع الهلال بالهشاشة
وقال : إنه كان مربوكاً بصورة واضحة ومارس هجوم المريخ
أسلوباً منظماً في شتي الهجمات ونجح بدرجة إمتياز
نال المريخ بالأمس إنتصارين الأول إنتصار الدوري
والثاني إنتصاره وفوزه بكأس سعادة القائم بأعمال دولة قطر الشقيقة
سعيد الدوسري وإستلم المريخ الكأس عقب المباراة مباشرة في مشهد
تأريخي جعل جماهير المريخ ترقص طرباً وفرحاً
شارك في مباراة القمة أمس بين الفريقين المريخ والهلال لأول مرة
كل من المدافع عاكف عطا من الهلال وإبراهومة الصغير من المريخ
في خط وسط المريخ ولكنه أصيب ودخل بدلاً عنه جمال أبوعنجة
جماهير الهلال إحتجت علي خروج الريح كاريكا ودخول حموري بدلاً عنه
والمعروف أن كاريكا كان نجم لقاءات القمة الأخيرة وكان ملك ترشيحاتها
أطلق نجم وسط الهلال عصام غانا المتألق في مباراة الأمس صاروخاً
إصطدم بالعارضة وأرتد داخل الملعب
بعد الفوز التأريخي للمريخ علي الهلال بالأمس يجلس المريخ مرتاحاً
في الصدارة برصيد 12 نقطة و12 هدفاً بينما يبقي الهلال في 9 نقاط
غاب عن الهلال بالأمس طارق أحمد آدم ومجدي كسلا
وأثر ذلك الغياب علي دفاع الهلال تأثيراً كبيراً
لعب المريخ في الشوط الأول بخطة محكمة وبأسلوب منظم وإمتلك
منطقة المناورة في وسط الملعب بشكل تكتيكي مدروس جعله يربط
خطوط لعبه الثلاثة بسهولة ويسر
الهلال لعب بطريقة تقليدية لم يستطع أن يجاري فيها قوة المريخ
رغم الزخم الهائل من لاعبي الوسط
الهدف الأول والذي جاء مع ضربة البداية أربك الهلال كثيراً
فرضت رقابة لصيقة علي سانتو رفاعة من خالد الزومة ولكنه
أفلت منه بذكاء وجعل دفاع الهلال في حيرة من أمره طوال زمن الشوط الأول
كمال شناق مدافع المريخ بدأ عليه الإضطراب
عاكف عطا لعب بالأمس مباراة جيدة وأدي دوره بصورة ممتازة وكان
صخرة صلبة في دفاع الهلال تكسرت عندها العديد من الهجمات


ــــــــــــــــــــــ
مصـــدر آخـــــــــر
ــــــــــــــــــــــ


المريـخ بجـدارة فـي الصـدارة
هـزم الهـلال بهدفيـن آخـر نضـارة
زيكـو القنـاص يُحـرز الأول في الدقيقـة الأولـي
وسكسـك الرائـع يُحـرز الثانـي فـي الأخيـرة


* التاريخ : الخميس 12 سبتمبر 1991
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري العاصمي
* المصدر : صحيفة المنتخب , الجمعة 13 سبتمبر 1991 .. محمد فرح عبد الكريم
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : زيكو , سكسك
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , كيمو , ود عطا , شناق , عبدالسلام , زيكو , سكسك , إبراهومة الصغير , أبوعنجة , باكمبا , عيسي , سانتو
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي الهاشماب , مبارك , الثعلب , عاكف , خالد الزومة , بلاتيني , غانا , صبحي , كندورة , كاريكا , صبري
* الحكم : عباس جميل
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إستطاع فريق المريخ بالأمس أن يمتع جماهيره العريضة ويجعلها تنام عشية الأمس
غريرة العين منتعشة مرفوعة الرأس عقب فوز المريخ علي الهلال بهدفي زيكو وسكسك
وبالإضافة للفوز الذي حققه المريخ علي الهلال في النتيجة
فهو أيضاً تفوق عليه في العرض والآداء حيث ظهرت فرقة المريخ بسم الله ماشاء الله
بمستوي رائع يؤكد روعة الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب القدير حسن المصري
الذي رسم الخطة التي لعب بها المريخ وهي محاضرة كروية
أثبتت بأن المريخ لا يتأثر بالإنتظام في المعسكرات بالفنادق الفخمة
من خلال مجريات مباراة الأمس ومن هجمة مباغتة في أولي المباراة
تمكن زيكو من إحراز الهدف الأول من الكرة التي عكسها له عبد السلام حميدة
هذا الهدف زاد من حماس المباراة ورفع من الروح المعنوية للاعبي
المريخ وقدموا تابلوهات رائعة نالت إستحسان الجمهور الغفير
الذي شهد المباراة وتستمر المباراة سجالاً ومن كرة معكوسة عبرت
من يدي حارس الهلال عيسي الهاشماب تمكن سكسك
من إحراز الهدف الثاني مع نهاية الشوط الأول
في الشوط الثاني واصل المريخ تألقه وهدد هجوم المريخ مرمي الهلال
عدة مرات بطلعات ناجحة لسكسك وباكمبا وعيسي صباح الخير
الذي ظهر بمستوي ممتاز أمس عكس الهلال الذي تباعدت خطوطه
وظهر أفراده بمستوي لا يشبه الهلال أبداً ودفاع مهزوز ووسط تائه وهجوم سلبي
ليعلن الحكم عباس جميل عن إنتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ علي الهلال 2/صفر
ليرتفع المريخ برصيده إلي 12 نقطة و12 هدفاً وعليه هدف في الصدارة بجدارة
ألف مبروك لكوكبة المريخ الذهبية
وهاردلك للهلال
فاجأ لاعب المريخ زيكو جمهور الهلال وخدع الحارس عيسي الهاشماب وأحرز
الهدف الأول بطريقة رائعة تدل علي أنه لاعب زكي ويتمتع بمهارات فردية ممتازة
تسيد المريخ بالأمس معظم فترات المباراة وكان الأحسن وإستحق الفوز الذي حققه
وذلك لترابط خطوطه عكس الهلال الذي ظهر متباعد الخطوط
وهناك إضطراب وعدم تجانس بين اللاعبين
بلغ الدخل 875 ألف جنيه كأعلي دخل يشهده إستاد الخرطوم منذ تأسيسه
نال المريخ عقب فوزه الباهر علي الهلال أمس الكأس المقدم من ولاية الخرطوم
والذي سلمه لكابتن المريخ حامد بريمة العميد ركن محمد عثمان محمد سعيد
والي الخرطوم والعميد إبراهيم نايل إيدام عضو مجلس الثورة وزير الشباب والرياضة
خرجت جماهير المريخ بالأمس في مظاهرات صاخبة طافت جميع
أنحاء العاصمة فرحة بالفوز الغالي الذي حققه فريقها علي نده التقليدي الهلال
خرجت جماهير المريخ تردد : كاريكا وينو؟ المصري آهو
يعتبر هدف المريخ الذي أحرزه جوكره زيكو أسرع هدف في الدوري
جماهير المريخ حملت نجمها الفنان سكسك علي الأعناق وهي تردد :
سكسك .. سكسك ..
أثناء مباراة الأمس وبعد ظهور لاعب الهلال كاريكا بمستوي متواضع
تحول هتاف كاريكا كاريكا من المدرجات الشمالية إلي الجنوبية
بعد أن ردده المريخاب سخرية من الهلالاب وكاريكا
جمال أبو عنجة كان دخوله غير متوقعاً وإشتراكه كان مفاجأة وبخبرته ساعد علي الإنتصار
حامد بريمة كان متألقاً وأنقذ المريخ من عدة كرات خطرة
مباراة الأمس كانت أعنف مباراة للقمة وكثرت الفاولات
خاصة من جانب الهلال ونال عصام بلاتيني بطاقة صفراء
فرض مدافعي الهلال رقابة صارمة علي مهاجم المريخ سانتو بنجمي الدفاع
عاكف عطا وخالد الزومة إلا أن الهلال لم يعمل حساباً لزيكو الذي أحرز
هدفاً رأسياً وكان بدون رقابة
إتضح من خلال سير المباراة إن غياب طارق أحمد آدم قد أثر علي
آداء الفريق فهو بخلاف إنه مدافع مهاب وله خبرة في مثل هذه المباريات
إلا أنه إضافة لذلك فهو قائد محنك ويعرف كيفية قيادة الفريق
وبالأمس تحسرت جماهير الهلال علي غيابه وطالب عدد من الجماهير
مجلس الإدارة الإتصال باللاعب حتي يعود وينخرط مع زملائه في بقية
المباريات وكانت جماهير الهلال قد خرجت حزينة وتحسرت وهي تقول
يا حليل طارق بسبة للمستوي المهزوز الذي ظهر به دفاع الهلال
ومن خلفه الحارس عيسي الهاشماب الذي تسبب في ولوج مرماه لأهداف سلهة يمكن إخراجها
دخل لاعب الهلال جلال كادوقلي بديلاً لصبري الحاج وحموري بديلاً للريح كاريكا
لم تخلو مباراة الأمس من محاولات جادة لعصام غانا في الإختراق
والتصويب من خارج خط 18 وظهر عصام غانا بمستوي طيب
من خلال مجريات اللعب ولعب كرة قوية إرتطمت بالقائم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير

*

----------


## على الصغير

*



الكوبرا زيكو
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


سانتو رفاعه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فى دورى الخرطوم 1993م المريخ 16 مباراه لم تهتز شباكه(رقم قياسى ) 

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=38344
*

----------

